
Quantum Bit and Bloch Sphere - keyboardman
https://leimao.github.io/blog/Qubit-Bloch-Sphere/
======
splittingTimes
This is a classical quantum mechanics text book write up. Nicely done with a
pleasant layout. However, I never really saw the benefit of the Bloch sphere.
It never provided a deeper physical insight for me that was not seen from the
equations.

------
felipelalli
omg.

